# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  تحطم طائرة يمنية تقل 153 راكبا قبالة جزر القمر والعثور على طفل حي

## الحصن نيوز

<span style="font-size: 12pt;"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">عواصم - وكالات - تحطمت طائرة تابعة للخطوط الجوية اليمنية ليلا في البحر قبالة شواطئ جزر القمر وعلى متنها 153 شخصا، وقد اكدت مصادر طبية العثور*على ناج واحد حتى الآن فضلا عن انتشال عدد من الجثث. وذكرت سلطات جزر القمر انها تمكنت من رصد هيكل الطائرة على بعد عدة كيلومترات من الشاطئ كما اعلنت مصادر طبية محلية انه عثر على طفل حيا من ركاب طائرة الايرباص ايه-310-300 التابعة للخطوط الجوية اليمنية التي تحطمت ليل الاثنين الثلاثاء قبالة سواحل جزر القمر.
وكان مسؤول في الخطوط الجوية اليمنية اعلن في وقت سابقامس انه تم العثور على ناج من بين ركاب الطائرة التي يبلغ عدد افراد طاقمها 11 شخصا. وقال المسؤول الذي رفض الكشف عن اسمه ان الطائرة تحطمت في البحر في ساعات الصباح الاولى على بعد اميال بحرية من جزر القمر وهي تقل 142 راكبا و11 من افراد الطاقم.
واضاف المسؤول ان غالبية الركاب من رعايا فرنسا وجزر القمر مشيرا الى ان سفنا ارسلت فورا الى المكان بحثا عن ناجين محتملين.
الى ذلك، قالت اللجنة العامة للطيران المدنية في اليمن امس انه تم رصد جثث تعود الى بعض ركاب طائرة الايرباص اليمنية المنكوبة.
وقال وكيل اللجنة محمد عبدالقادر شوهدت جثث تطفو فوق سطح الماء وتم تحديد بقعة زيت تبعد عن مطار موروني (عاصمة جزر القمر) ما بين 16 و17 ميلا. وتاتي الحادثة بعد اقل من شهر على تحطم طائرة ايرباص ايه 330 التابعة للخطوط الفرنسية اير فرانس خلال رحلة بين البرازيل وفرنسا.
وذكر المسؤول اليمني ان الاحوال الجوية كانت سيئة وسرعة الرياح 61 عقدة والبحر هائج.
وذكر عبدالقادر ان الرحلة 626 غادرت ليلة (الاثنين) الساعة 45ر9 بالتوقيت المحلي وفقد الاتصال بها الساعة 51ر1 فجرا . واشار عبد القادر الى ان بين الركاب ثلاثة رضع و11 شخصا من طاقم الطائرة هم من جنسيات مختلفة، وان 52 من الركاب وصلوا من باريس الى صنعاء ليستقلوا الرحلة الى جزر القمر، و59 من مرسيليا و11 من القاهرة و12 من دبي وثلاثة من جدة وراكب واحد من عمان وآخر من دمشق. واكد المسؤول ان فريقا فنيا يمنيا تحرك هذا الصباح الى موروني على متن طائرة والحكومة شكلت لجنة لمتابعة الوضع برئاسة وزير النقل خالد الوزير. كما اشار الى ان السلطات اليمنية تنسق مع السلطات الفرنسية.
وفي بيان وزع في صنعاء، كشفت اللجنة العامة للطيران عن جنسيات 93 من ركاب الطائرة المنكوبة وأوضحت ان بينهم 26 فرنسيا و54 قمريا وفلسطينيا وكنديا بالاضافة إلى طاقم الطائرة المكون من 11 شخصا بينهم ستة يمنيين ومغربيتان واندونيسية واثيوبية وفيلبينية.
من جهته، اشار مدير مطار موروني الدولي الى ان الاحوال الجوية كانت سيئة عند موعد الهبوط المرتقب لطائرة الايرباص ايه-310.
وقال الحاج محمدي علي انه كان من المنتظر وصول الطائرة عند الساعة 30ر22 ت.غ. وقبل هبوطها فقد برج المراقبة الاتصال مع افراد الطاقم.
والاحوال الجوية كانت سيئة مع سرعة رياح قوية. اما سكرتير الدولة الفرنسي للنقل دومينيك بوسرو فاعلن من جهته انه تم رصد نقاط خلل كثيرة جدا في الطائرة اليمنية التي تحطمت وان السلطات الفرنسية كانت تمارس مراقبة شديدة على شركة الخطوط الجوية اليمنية، وفق ما نقلت شبكة اي-تيلي الفرنسية. وقال بوسرو عارضا المعلومات التي في حوزته ان الخطوط الجوية اليمنية كانت تخضع لمراقبة شديدة وان الطائرة التي تحطمت كانت محظورة في المجال الجوي الفرنسي بسبب نقاط خلل كثيرة رصدت عليها.
ورد وزير النقل اليمني خالد الوزير على هذه التصريحات في اتصال مع وكالة فرانس برس وقال ان الطائرة المنكوبة التي تحطمت قبالة سواحل جزر القمر لم تكن تعاني من مشاكل تقنية وخضعت لمراجعة شاملة في ايار باشراف ايرباص. وذكر الوزير ان الطائرة كانت تؤمن رحلات دورية الى اوروبا. وقبل اسبوع، قامت الطائرة برحلة الى لندن مشيرا الى ان الطفل الناجي في الخامسة من العمر.
وعلى الصعيد الميداني، اعلنت هيئة اركان الجيوش في باريس ان فرنسا ارسلت سفينتين وطائرة ترانسال بعد تحطم طائرة الايرباص. وقال الكابتن كريستوف برازوك من هيئة الاركان انه يتم تجميع امكانات مدنية وعسكرية في لارينيون (الجزيرة الفرنسية في المحيط الهندي). من جهة اخرى قال ان سفينة تتولى الدوريات وفرقاطة مراقبة نالتا امر التوجه نحو جزيرة القمر الكبرى، اكبر جزيرة في ارخبيل جزر القمر، على ان تصلها اليوم .



تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

